#ubuntu-pt-meeting 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> hacking software download http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<chocolaate-maan> cool site http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
